# Betroffene SMS-Spam 83083 & 66677 gesucht!!!



## thepolice (1 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

es schreiben hier noch immer Leute rein, die von den o.g. Nummern gespamt werden und hohe Rechnungen haben. Dieses könnt ihr euch rechtlich zurückholen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Flensburg ermittelt und das Fernsehen ist an Folgebeiträgen interessiert. Aber man brauch dafür Betroffene, um denen das Handwerk zu legen.

Schreibt mir mit Mail Addy usw. in mein Postfach und ich melde mich umgehend. Hab schon einigen geholfen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Betroffene SMS-Spam 83083 & 66677 gesucht!!!*



thepolice schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> es schreiben hier noch immer Leute rein, die von den o.g. Nummern gespamt werden und hohe Rechnungen haben. Dieses könnt ihr euch rechtlich zurückholen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Flensburg ermittelt und das Fernsehen ist an Folgebeiträgen interessiert. Aber man brauch dafür Betroffene, um denen das Handwerk zu legen.
> 
> ...



Wie bei Antispam, wo du auch das gleiche schreibst und dich dann nicht meldest? Dort wird vor dir gewarnt.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10404

Gruß Marco


----------



## Insider (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Betroffene SMS-Spam 83083 & 66677 gesucht!!!*



Marco schrieb:


> ...wird vor dir gewarnt.
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10404


Sehe ich auch so. Wenn sich einer so nennt und den Eindruck vermittelt, dass eine Amtshandlung im Spiel sei, könnte leicht der Verdacht der Amtsanmaßung aufkommen.


----------



## truelife (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Betroffene SMS-Spam 83083 & 66677 gesucht!!!*

Zum User "thepolice" kann ich nur sagen, das er wirklich mit einem Reporter zusammengearbeitet hat. Er hat mir auf antispam.de mal eine PN geschrieben, mit der Rufnummer der Redakteurin, die mir Ermittlungen bestätigte. Den reellen Namen wollte Sie mir aber nich preis geben, bzw. sie kannte ihn selbst nicht...


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Betroffene SMS-Spam 83083 & 66677 gesucht!!!*

...scheint ein unbrauchbares geschwubbel zu sein, wenn das echte Behördenermittlungen sein sollten. Wenn da schon Reporter mit im Boot sitzen, dann ists mit der Ernsthaftigkeit mEn nicht weit her.


----------



## technofreak (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Betroffene SMS-Spam 83083 & 66677 gesucht!!!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn da schon Reporter mit im Boot sitzen, dann ists mit der Ernsthaftigkeit mEn nicht weit her.


nana, wirf mal nicht alle in einen Topf. Denk mal daran was für einen Beruf einer  der beiden Forenbetreiber  hat


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Betroffene SMS-Spam 83083 & 66677 gesucht!!!*

...dass der in Topf nicht reinpasst steht außer Frage.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 Dezember 2006)

*Warnung vor der Kontaktaufnahme mit thepolice*

Hallo zusammen!

thepolice ist seit geraumer Zeit auf Antispam.de angemeldet und veröffentlicht regelmäßig Beiträge in denen Sie nach Betroffenen sucht. Es werden lediglich Initialpostings veröffentlicht, auf Rückfragen reagiert thepolice nicht. Auch hier im Forum finden sich inspesamt drei Aufrufe, die nachfolgende Diskussion wird von thepolice konsequent ignoriert. Trotz vieler Versuche der Antispam-Moderatoren verweigerte thepolice hartnäckig jede nachprüfbare Auskunft und nennt keinerlei Fakten oder Hintergründe zu den Recherchen. Ein Journalist würde sich anders verhalten und nicht das gesamte, leicht vermeidbare Risiko auf seinen Informanten abwälzen. Ich befürchte, daß hinter thepolice ein SMS-Anbieter aus Norddeutschland steckt, der auf diesem Weg kritische Kunden sammelt.

Also Vorsicht
Nebelwolf


----------



## technofreak (9 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Warnung vor der Kontaktaufnahme mit thepolice*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> thepolice ist seit geraumer Zeit auf Antispam.de
> angemeldet und veröffentlicht regelmäßig Beiträge in denen Sie nach
> Betroffenen sucht. Es werden lediglich Initialpostings veröffentlicht, auf
> Rückfragen reagiert thepolice nicht. Auch hier im Forum finden sich inspesamt
> ...


Hier sieht es sehr ähnlich aus, in jetzt drei Anläufen, das erste Mal im März: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=137030#post137030
 dann im Juli 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=157137#post157137
jeweils ein Posting und keine weitere Reaktion. 
Eine  etwas merkwürdige Vorgehensweise, die nicht zur Vertrauensbildung beiträgt.


Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Trotz vieler Versuche der Antispam-Moderatoren verweigerte thepolice
> hartnäckig jede nachprüfbare Auskunft und nennt keinerlei Fakten oder
> Hintergründe zu den Recherchen.


Wer selber nicht bereit ist, wenigstens den Admin/Mods nähere Informationen
zu geben,  demgegenüber  sollte man Vorsicht walten lassen und auf keinen Fall 
persönliche Daten preisgeben.


----------

